# Banana Split Dessert



## Raine (Nov 23, 2004)

This is a little different from the one we had in the past. But if it is anywhere near as good as the one we've had you'll enjoy it.

BANANA SPLIT DESSERT


Makes 12 Servings 

8 Tbs. Butter or Margarine (One Stick) 
2 cups Graham Cracker Crumbs 
2.3 cups Confectioner's Sugar 
8-oz. package Cream Cheese, softened 
15-oz. can Crushed Pineapple 
1 cup Prepared Whipped Cream 
3-6 Bananas, sliced 
1 package Instant Chocolate Pudding 
1 1/2 cup Milk 
Additional Whipped Cream for Topping 
Maraschino Cherries and Chopped Nuts or your choice of garnish 

To prepare the first layer of your banana split dessert, melt butter in a 9-inch by 13-inch glass baking dish. Stir in graham cracker crumbs and press with a fork to make crust. Bake for about 5 minutes in a pre-heated 200-F degree oven. Set aside to cool. 

Prepare the second layer by combining sugar, cream cheese, pineapple, and prepared whipping cream in a large mixing bowl. Beat with a mixer to thoroughly combine all ingredients. Spread the mixture evenly over the top of the graham cracker crust. 

Slice enough bananas to completely cover the pineapple-cream layer of your dessert. 

Prepare instant chocolate pudding with milk and pour mixture over the top of the banana slices. Refrigerate to set and store. 

Just prior to serving, top with additional whipped cream, and sprinkle with nuts and maraschino cherries.


----------

